# If you died tomorrow, what goals would you have achieved?



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

Think about your dreams and make them a reality. Imagine dying woithout achieving true happiness--your dream. What dreams have you still not achieved?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

To become a dancer, especially an aerial/silk. Seriously, it looks awesome.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Accomplished

To be in a relationship
Trying/dabbling in tons of arts and hobbies

Not Accomplished

Having a steady income
Being great enough at art to be a professional artist
Being self-employed
Being a normal weight
Kicking my cola addiction
Being so my SA doesn't prevent me from doing activities I want to
Getting off hypertension medicine


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Living life.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Accomplished:

Had my first kiss. 
Felt loved by my friends as a kid/early teenager. 
Had a decent childhood.

Not accomplished:

Having a good teenage life (past 14-15 of age). 
Being on my own, not dependent on family/healthcare or what my friends think. 
Being in a serious relationship. 
Being in a Trance concert (I really want this). 
Finish my elementary school education (this haunts me, even in my dreams)
No one really knows me well, even my family. Other than I like rain and Electronic music


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

1.To find a job I will be truly happy with - own business or close to that.
2.Being able to make mistakes and not regretting about making them.


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Dying.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

minimized said:


> Dying.


This.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Getting out of the house for more than 30 minutes(not counting school or appointments)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

The word accomplishment is different to everyone. 
To me for example, an accomplishment would not be leaving the house for a few hours or having sex, but for some those may be. Everyone defines accomplishments differently. 

I'd say for me graduating college...that's about it. I don't see anything else going on right now as something to be proud of. I hope to soon be living on my own, that would be my next short term goal.


----------



## aveek (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll be happy knowing I'm doing what I want to do right now. I hope it goes where I want it go. But I'm happy with what I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I would have successfully converted a crap ton of oxygen into carbon dioxide...beat that!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

graduated college
got a job

yay


----------



## Adriaan (Oct 8, 2014)

I graduated from university. Thats about it. 

I still need to:
Develop a relationship
Have kids
Be permanently appointed at a job
Save enough to buy a home
Develop and publish a game
Learn to play the guitar
Learn some other languages (Zulu, German, Japanese)
Travel outside my country
Jog 20km in less than 2h
Reach my weight training goals
Lose some of my fat
Finish watching the star wars movies
Get a doctorate in pure math

Luckily SA isnt stopping my from most of those goals. The job and relationship goals are still far off, and the traveling one unless I find away to travel around in stealth so that I don't have to interact with people.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why shoul i care i I'm gonna die anyway?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing :/


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

None.

My goals:
Move out of the house
Graduate college
Become a computer engineer
Buy a house
Buy a car
Get a girlfriend
Lose virginity
Get married

Those are long term goals. I haven't accomplished any of them


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

accomplished: 

Got a job 
permit 


goals: 

get bf/husband 
kids 
be famous artist 
travel


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

There aren't all that many goals I haven't achieved now that I think about it. I moved out, went to college, had a few awkward relationships, was married, had cars, some nice stuff etc. I'm not interested in having kids, not big on the idea of having friends, and I never wanted some big shot job so I can't pretend those types of things are goals. The only things I really get up for these days are things like escapism, food, and possibly winning the lottery. :lol So on some level I would be okay with dying tomorrow. I feel selfish and useless anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Assuming my death was quick and rather uneventful (as deaths go), I guess I would have achieved making it through life reasonably unscathed. I've never really had to work. I've never had any serious illnesses that I couldn't deal with. I've not (so far) lost any close family members. I have never had to beg on the streets. I've never had to resort to crime. I've had a lot of relatively happy days when I didn't really need to worry about anything serious.

I have been very lucky. So far. If I died tomorrow, it would be a fortunate end to a reasonably fortunate existence. If I continue on the path I'm on, life is inevitably going to get much harder for me and I'm going to have to make hard choices. The longer I live, the worse off I'll be. My parents aren't going to live forever.


----------



## vanessauk (Dec 4, 2014)

So far I have written a book, passed a very tough interview and managed to overcome my telephone anxiety/ Above all, because I will never ever give up, I will also have achieved great success and be living all my dreams.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Run two marathons
I've run over 20 Half Marathons
Beat panic disorder
A published author, in print and on line
Achieved happiness
Beat knee pain
Learnt to swim as an adult
Became a landscape photographer
Won medals as a master's athlete
Raised money for charity
Contributed to the conservation of Australia's biodiversity
Discovered new plant species.
Spoke honestly about my mental illness


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

learned how to make cheese sticks and cookies


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Scored championship winning soccer goal for my school.
Ran a mile 7 minutes flat
Beat hundreds of video games
Felt a hot girls booty and french kissed her


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I went to the university of my choice.
I donated blood and "saved" a few lives.
I performed at a charity concert, whose proceeds were donated to victims of the 2010 Haiti earthquake.
I gave money to homeless people, many times.
I joined and stayed in my high school Track & Field team.
I designed the yearbook cover when I was in elementary school.

Mostly altruistic stuff that doesn't bear my name on it.


----------

